# So I got the girl! But is my tank ready for her? Help!



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Hey guys!

So I got the girl  and she is now waiting to be introduced to her new tank!! BUT I want to make sure its ready before I introduce her to her new tank!

So here's the readings,

pH: 7.2-7.6
High pH: 7.4
Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrite: 0 ppm
Nitrate: 10 ppm

Is it ready?? I'm going to introduce her soon so she'll have heated water but I want to make sure its ready!!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

pictures please.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

yep. Water quality sounds good!

what all do you have in the tank for her to hide out in and whats the temp?


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

OH I also forgot to say its a 5 gallon cycled tank  and here are some pictures! 

I'm growing more plants now


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

blu the betta said:


> pictures please.



I just put two up


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> yep. Water quality sounds good!
> 
> what all do you have in the tank for her to hide out in and whats the temp?


I have 5 plants and two fake with a hamster tube


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

*Female bettas/Meijers*

Love the tank


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Fishybitty said:


> Love the tank


Thank you  I'm defiantly glad to hear that! 

So what should I name her?? I want it to be a big beautiful name


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Ok so I gave her over an hour with slowly adding in the water to get use to the tank (she's so tiny compared to the 5 gallon!!) Right now she's exploring every single millimeter of her tank and is defiantly enjoying the surrounding  

I assume she's breathing heavy from swimming around so much but should I be worried?? I added AQ salt a few days ago before adding her and you guys see the testing results. Right now she's fastly swimming into the edge like she's wants more (which I can imagine she does want more) is that normal? I also would love to wait for a sale on the 20 long gallon tanks at petco so I could get one IF my mom said yes


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Roemgie said:


> I added AQ salt a few days ago before adding her and you guys see the testing results.


Why did you add salt? And how much did you add?

Bettas are sensitive to salt. Too much can harm them.

If you used tap water, it will contain enough 'salt' for her. You do not need to add any more, unless you're treating a specific condition (such as fin rot, etc). And even then, she should only be in it for a few days.


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> Why did you add salt? And how much did you add?
> 
> Bettas are sensitive to salt. Too much can harm them.
> 
> If you used tap water, it will contain enough 'salt' for her. You do not need to add any more, unless you're treating a specific condition (such as fin rot, etc). And even then, she should only be in it for a few days.


I added AQ salt and it's to help the breath better???? It's not just for sickness and I added less than a tablespoon because I was afraid it would be too much if I added enough for a whole 5 gallon tank. 

But its designed to relax them more or just help them breath better


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes.. and the tank is cycled, so can't do too many big water changes.. but the salt has to go soon. I would recommend either every other day about 20-30% water changes totaling to 4 to 5 water changes all together. Bacteria is in the gravel and filter media, so it shouldn't crash your cycle. No need for AQ salt unless treating..

On that note, she looks like she *may* have a touch of fin rot in her tail.. the coloring is off. Could be wrong though.. keep an eye on it, if the tail isn't deteriorating then it's most likely her color, if it starts to fall apart then it would be rot.. you would want to treat her in a smaller hospital tank as to not ruin your cycle.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

You posted while I was typing..



Roemgie said:


> I added AQ salt and it's to help the breath better???? It's not just for sickness and I added less than a tablespoon because I was afraid it would be too much if I added enough for a whole 5 gallon tank.
> 
> But its designed to relax them more or just help them breath better


Bettas are labyrinth organ breathers.. they don't breathe like other fish.. they breathe the air we do.. so AQ salt won't help them breathe. It helps promote gill health, but they don't use them like other fish.

Here is what AQ salt does for a freshwater betta:

Dehydrates them - leads to kidney damage/failure.

The fish/bacteria/parasites (that they always have on them) become resistant to the benefits of the salt, making it so if they do get ich or fin rot, etc.. the salt will be pretty much useless and you will have to use harsh chemicals which can just as easily harm/kill the fish as what the ailment the fish has will do. So being exposed to the salt all the time will make the healing properties useless.

Some freshwater fish can live in slightly salty waters.. some freshwater fish can live for a very short time in salty waters.. this is where the betta lies.. normally 10-14 days is the max you want them exposed to the salt.

I don't think there is anything that "calms" a fish down like that to be honest.. a fish who is comfortable in their environment will be calm. If anything, Stress Coat would be used to help "calm" them.


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Myates said:


> Yes.. and the tank is cycled, so can't do too many big water changes.. but the salt has to go soon. I would recommend either every other day about 20-30% water changes totaling to 4 to 5 water changes all together. Bacteria is in the gravel and filter media, so it shouldn't crash your cycle. No need for AQ salt unless treating..
> 
> On that note, she looks like she *may* have a touch of fin rot in her tail.. the coloring is off. Could be wrong though.. keep an eye on it, if the tail isn't deteriorating then it's most likely her color, if it starts to fall apart then it would be rot.. you would want to treat her in a smaller hospital tank as to not ruin your cycle.


I don't plan to add anymore but I figured if she had any cuts or was stressed the salt (not added to the required amount of 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons) would help her and its not fin rot, she has red in the middle of her tail 









So are you saying that the AQ salt can crash the cycle?


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Myates said:


> You posted while I was typing..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok so my room is dark so that picture doesn't show the red in her tail as well as I wanted it to.

And I had no idea, I was always told it was helpful to have some salt in the water which is why I added some but not a ton


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Ah.. I see the coloring.. okay then, not rot  (She is a pretty grizzled girl, btw)

No, the water changes to remove it could cause it to go wacky.

Forgot to mention aq salt and live plants tend not to go well together either..

You didn't add much, so honestly you don't have to do that many water changes. I guess I got worried for a moment, half distracted here by a pair begging for food next to me lol.. 

Since it is a small amount you needn't to worry a whole lot right now. I would just do 2 water changes a week for the next couple of weeks - only about 30-40% water each time (only siphoning 1-2x a month since you have live plants). 

The amount of salt shouldn't be too much to cause a whole lot of damage anytime soon.. but I would recommend not using it as the dangers with salt + bettas + live plants outweighs any benefits it may have in general.


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Myates said:


> Ah.. I see the coloring.. okay then, not rot  (She is a pretty grizzled girl, btw)
> 
> No, the water changes to remove it could cause it to go wacky.
> 
> ...


Yeah  I didn't mean to sound rude about it I just panicked for a minute because I always adopt the sick fish and for once I finally decided to find the prettiest betta and take them home and I was like 'NO!'

Ok I think I read about that today and I was hoping it wasn't true but I'm glad to know!! 

And no worries  I know that feeling!!

So even though I didn't add a whole tablespoon I did come close. And since you've mentioned it (maybe I'm just paranoid) but she's been constantly swimming around. She's also breathing a little heavy (I would imagine from the tons of swimming she didn't get to do before). Should I go ahead and do a water change right now or wait until the morning?? I just want to make sure I don't hurt her!

She's also not swimming around like she's running for her life but she is constantly moving (I know its to be expected since she just got upgraded form cup to 5 gallons in 1.5 hours lol) but I just want to make sure I'm not being to relaxed about an obvious stress sign or something


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh. My. God. You take AMAZING photo's, Your fish and tank are gorgeous..!


----------



## Kuro (Dec 24, 2012)

she's so pretty! she must be loving all the new space after being in that cup at petco. have you thought of a name for her yet?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

If not, how bout Stella!? I named my Joan of Arc, you could too if you like it, you said something about big names. Or Cleopatra, or Echo, or Aphradite? Lol... I love naming!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Roemgie said:


> Ok so my room is dark so that picture doesn't show the red in her tail as well as I wanted it to.
> 
> And I had no idea, I was always told it was helpful to have some salt in the water which is why I added some but not a ton


That's why distilled water isn't suitable. It has NO salt in it. 

But drinking water (tap water) has a small amount of dissolved salt, so it's fine "as is."

She's a very pretty girl!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> Oh. My. God. You take AMAZING photo's, Your fish and tank are gorgeous..!


Thank you  these aren't that good (in my opinion) because I keep my room some what dim so my flash was over working to get the picture >_< I'll have plenty more soon


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Kuro said:


> she's so pretty! she must be loving all the new space after being in that cup at petco. have you thought of a name for her yet?


She continues to explore  and I cannot wait to get her an even bigger tank WITH tank mates  

And I like Maybellin (I just found out that's a makeup company but oh well) or Anna Bell


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> If not, how bout Stella!? I named my Joan of Arc, you could too if you like it, you said something about big names. Or Cleopatra, or Echo, or Aphradite? Lol... I love naming!


Yeah  my other boy at home is named Socrates and he's a big and beautiful (and lively) boy 

I really love Anna Bell or Maybellin, what do you think?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I like Anna Bell!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> That's why distilled water isn't suitable. It has NO salt in it.
> 
> But drinking water (tap water) has a small amount of dissolved salt, so it's fine "as is."
> 
> She's a very pretty girl!


That would make a ton of sense! Thank you for explaining that to me  

thank you!! I think all of my boys before and after were very Handsome but for once I actually got a betta that was healthy (although there were a few boys who really needed a home but I told my mom I'd only have one tank  

Question about cycling. Lets say I got my 10 gallon from home (or bought a 15 or 20 gallon) could I transfer my filter (plus another sponge filter since mine is meant for 10 gallons or less) to those tank and still have them cycled or would I just have to start from scratch? And in transporting her back and forth, can I manage to keep my tank cycle going or would it just be ruined?


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> I like Anna Bell!


I have to say that's my favorite so far  I did like your names as well  but she just looks like an Anna Bell, very feminine


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol. I think anna bell is the best bet !


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> Lol. I think anna bell is the best bet !


Anna Bell it is


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

She is utterly adorable, and i honestly adore your tank!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> She is utterly adorable, and i honestly adore your tank!


Thank you  I am so glad to hear that it is a good set up!! I was so worried it wasn't enough for her but I had to throw away all my other silk plants that had more coloring due to an illness I brought home  

But she was the prettiest girl  I feel bad for getting her for being the prettiest but I figured if I get my 10 (or hopefully 20  maybe 15) gallon I'll be able to save 5 more and so I can get those less fortunate in the future


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol, i have a ten and a twenty gallon to give away lol, but there is kinda a distance issue!


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Awww! And I liked Maybellin because she looked like she was wearing makeup with all her colors  

Congrads on the new baby hun! I hope she does well ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

It does look like she is wearing make up huh? lol, just noticed!


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> lol, i have a ten and a twenty gallon to give away lol, but there is kinda a distance issue!


Omg that would be perfect!!!! Gosh I wish you weren't so far  if someone was giving them away my mom could be a little more forgiving


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Bluewind said:


> Awww! And I liked Maybellin because she looked like she was wearing makeup with all her colors
> 
> Congrads on the new baby hun! I hope she does well ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have to admit I actually prefer Maybellin more than Anna Bell  

And thank you  I do as well!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Yep they come with folters gravel, and dividers lol.


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> Yep they come with folters gravel, and dividers lol.


Are you sure you're not making a trip to Georgia soon lol


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

yeah im sure. lol, sorry D:


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> yeah im sure. lol, sorry D:


That's fine, I'll hopefully buy a 15 sometime soon


----------

